# Beyerdynamic DT 990 Edition oder Sennheiser HD650



## Ratibor (5. Februar 2013)

Tag Leute

Ich informiere mich jetzt schon seit fast 1 monat über Kopfhörer und möchte das thema endlich abschließen weshalb ich wohl heute zum laden gehen werde und mir welche zu besorgen. Leider habe ich immer noch keinen laden gefunden wo es beyerdynamic oder sennheiser  kopfhörer zum vergleichen gibt. Aus gesundheitlichen gründen ist es für mich sehr anstrengend durch ganz berlin zu fahren und mir in verschiedenen Läden verschiedene Kopfhörer anzuhören weshalb ich nun eure hilfe und vorallem erfahrung brauche!  Ich möchte ungefähr 300-400€ ausgeben und ich denke, dass entweder der DT990 oder der HD650 der richtige KH für mich ist. Ich Werde nicht nur Musik mit den Kopfhörern hören sondern auch viel spielen weshalb die hörer nicht zu neutral sein sollten sondern etwas aufregender. Meine Soundkarte ist momentan die Asus xonar phoebus, jedoch werde ich mir heute die asus xonar essence kaufen da mir die phoebus einfach viel zu neutral ist. Also was ich nun gerne wissen würde ist welche der beiden Kopfhörer vorallem zum spielen besser geeignet ist? Wie gesagt möchte ich es beim spielen nicht zu neutral sondern etwas aufregender haben. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen denn sonst muss ich mich doch durch ganz berlin quälen. 

grüße 

EDIT: Die soundkarte unterstützt 600ohm. Der DT990 Edition ist mit 600ohm verfügbar aber so weit ich weiß gibt es den sennheiser nur in 250ohm? Wäre das ein grund zum DT990 Edition zu greifen oder ist das egal? Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass meine ohren sehr empfindlich auf unsaubere höhen reagieren. Womöglich auch bei mitten das kann ich aber nicht genau sagen.


----------



## TempestX1 (5. Februar 2013)

In der aktuellen PCGH wurden Kopfhörer getestet. Da war auch ein von Beyerdynamic dabei und hat den ersten Platz gemacht. Getestet wurde allerdings (glaube ich) ein anderes Model (hab die Zeitschrift erst heute Abend wieder in der Hand).
Habe selbst ein "günstiges" Beyerdynamic und bin damit voll zufrieden. Also die Firma ist echt


----------



## Ratibor (5. Februar 2013)

Das war wohl das gaming headset von beyer aber das bringt mir natürlich absolut nichts.  Im hifi forum wurde mir übrigens gesagt dass der beyer der aufregendere kopfhörer wäre und auch zur ortung besser sein soll. 

grüße


----------



## Robonator (5. Februar 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> Das war wohl das gaming headset von beyer aber das bringt mir natürlich absolut nichts.  Im hifi forum wurde mir übrigens gesagt dass der beyer der aufregendere kopfhörer wäre und auch zur ortung besser sein soll.
> 
> grüße


 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere dann basiert das Headset auf dem DT 770, welches die geschlossene Version zum DT 990 ist. 
Ich kann jetzt nur vom DT 990 reden und ich finde das echt Top 
Es ist super bequem, gut verarbeitet, meine Ohren schwitzen nicht und der Klang ist super. Ortung klappt auch besser als mit meinem "alten" Superlux HD681 
Ich kann dir das Teil nur empfehlen, das einzige nervige daran ist nur das Kabel. Es ist ein Spiralkabel welches bei mir anfangs nen leichten Zug hatte da es ja hintern Tisch runter in den PC musste


----------



## Ratibor (5. Februar 2013)

Die Edition version des DT990 hat aber kein Spiralkabel so weit ich weiß oder? Falls doch soll es daran nicht scheitern.  Hoffe sehr dass ich den hörer bei hifi im hinterhof für 250-260 bekomme ansonsten muss ich mir die pro edition im netz für 200 kaufen. 


grüße


----------



## Research (5. Februar 2013)

Habe das DT770 Pro 80Ohm und das würde deine Vorstellungen voll erfüllen. Das MMX basiert darauf.


----------



## Robonator (5. Februar 2013)

Bin mir da nicht sicher. Hab die Pro 250Ohm Version und die hat dieses Spiralkabel.


----------



## Ratibor (5. Februar 2013)

Die Pro version sitzt fester und hat ein Spiralkabel. Die edition version sitzt nicht so fest weil sie eben für zuhause gedach ist und hat laut internet auch KEIN sprialkabel.  


@Research Hmmm der DT770 pro und der DT990 pro haben ja genau den gleichen preis. O_O BEYERDYNAMIC DT 770 PRO 600 Ohm Studio-Kopfhörer DT770 / MADOOMA Kopfhörer BEYERDYNAMIC DT 990 PRO 600 Ohm Studio-Kopfhörer DT990 / MADOOMA Kopfhörer  Ufff... das musste ja jetzt so kommen.  Und was mache ich nun? ... Hifi im hinterhof hat den DT 770 leider nicht... Ich sehe aber gerade dass es den DT770 nicht mal auf der beyer seite gibt also interpretiere ich das mal so dass es ein älteres modell ist und ich somit wohl ruhig zum DT990 greifen kann. 

grüße


----------



## Robonator (5. Februar 2013)

Die Edition sitzt lockerer? Ich spür ja die Pro schon kaum, bzw sie rutscht ja schon wenn ich meinen Kopf nach hinten oder vorne beuge 

Musst halt wissen ob du geschlossen oder offen haben willst


----------



## Ratibor (5. Februar 2013)

Auf jeden fall offene. Offene sollen ja besser für den räumlichen klang sein.


----------



## Robonator (5. Februar 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> Auf jeden fall offene. Offene sollen ja besser für den räumlichen klang sein.


 
Tja dann die DT 990er da die 770er geschlossen sind


----------



## Research (5. Februar 2013)

Seit wann das? (Beides)

beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO - Studiokopfhörer - Studio & Bühne - Kopfhörer & Headsets - Kopfhörer & Headsets


----------



## Ratibor (5. Februar 2013)

Soooo ich bin gerade nach hause gekommen und habe echt lange im hifi im hinterhof verbracht und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem laden und extrem müde.  Selbst als es 19 uhr war (der laden schließt um 19 uhr) und ich immer noch nicht zu 100% zufrieden war konnte ich weiterhören und ich habe auch echt mein bestes gegeben um die mitarbeiter endlich nach hause gehen zu lassen aber leider hat es dann trotzdem noch bis fast 8 uhr gedauert!  Ich habe den DT 770 pro ausprobiert und ihn nach 10 sekunden wieder vom kopf genommen... der geht garnicht. Auch den 
T 90  habe ich ausprobiert und warum der 449 euro kostet kann ich nicht verstehen. Die höhen bohrten sich sofort in meinen schädel und allgemein ist der sound wie ich finde nicht besser als beim DT990 edition welchen ich nun vor mir liegen habe. Ich habe mich letzten endes nicht entscheiden können ob ich nun den DT990 nehme oder den Denon AH-D600 welchen ich auch sehr gut fand. Auch den Denon AH-D600 habe ich nun vor mir liegen.  Mir wurden beide kopfhörer bis morgen mittag ausgeliehen um sie an meiner heute neu gekauften Asus Xonar essence STX Soundkarte zu testen. "Hifi im Hinterhof" ist wirklich der perfekte laden für hochsensible menschen wie mich denn in 9 von 10 fällen gehe ich mit schlechter laune und einer leichten depression aus einem laden was hier nicht der fall war weshalb dieser hier von mir 11 von 10 punkten bekommt!!! 
Ich werde nun meine neue soundkarte einbauen und dann mal testen welcher der beiden kopfhörer mich mehr überzeugen wird gut sind auf jeden fall beide! Der DT990 klingt etwas schöner und dynamischer der Denon AH-D600 jedoch klingt auch dynamisch und schon auch wenn nicht ganz so sehr wie der DT990 hat dafür aber einen wärmeren Sound und einen sehr schönen bass welcher jedoch trotzdem nicht zu stark ist. Der Denon wird somit wohl für Spiele und z.b. metal musik etwas besser geeignet sind und der DT990 für musik wie z.b. jazz und klassik. Die Entscheidung wird wohl echt nicht leicht werden... 

grüße


----------



## Research (6. Februar 2013)

Schwerer Kunde!

Die Custom One haben weniger scharfe Höhen und nen verstellbaren Bass.


----------



## Ratibor (6. Februar 2013)

ich werde jetzt übrigens wieder hinfahren und beide abgeben müssen. Der denon hat wie ich nun gemerkt habe im klassik und jazz bereich 0 chance gegen den DT990 und das trotz des höheren preises! Eigentlich ist der denon meiner meinung nach allgemein der schlechtere hörer. Bei dem beyer hört sich alles um einiges echter und dynamischer an und somit einfach viel schöner... man versinkt färmlich im hörer was beim denon nicht der fall ist. Mit meinen ohren scheint jedoch einfach irgendwas nicht zu stimmen... sie sind von natur aus sehr sensibel aber seit ich noch gesundheitliche probleme habe sind sie noch um einiges sensibler geworden und somit ist der DT990 auf dauer keine lösung selbst der denon schmerzt. Ich werde also wie es aussieht noch laange lange suchen müssen um den perfekten hörer für mich zu finden wenn das überhauüt möglich ist... Womöglich bleibe ich auch einfach bei meinem 30 euro headset  .......


grüße


----------



## N8Mensch2 (6. Februar 2013)

Was schmerzt denn beim 990? Die Höhen des 990 sind relativ stark angehoben und könnten per EQ etwas gezähmt werden. Oder die Polster des T1 passen auch und sollen angeblich die Höhen etwas zügeln. Alternativ wäre der 990 Pro auch günstiger(etwas anderer Anpressdruck, Spiralkabel etc.) ~ 140 € und im Grunde wohl nicht viel anders.
Persönlich bin ich mit dem Philips X1 sehr zufrieden(stand zuvor auch vor der Wahl zwischen Sennheiser650 und Beyer990), der hat sehr angenehme Höhen. Ab 199 €.


----------



## Heuamöbe (6. Februar 2013)

Hast du den anfangs erwähnten HD650 mal gehört? Der dürfte in den Höhen zurückhaltender sein, als deine beiden anderen Kandidaten. Und ein Vergleich zum Dt 990 würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## Robonator (6. Februar 2013)

Wenn der DT990 schmerzt dann musst du aber echt gigantische Ohren haben


----------



## Research (6. Februar 2013)

Muss mal fragen: schmerzen die Töne oder der Druck der Hörer auf deine Ohren (also der Tragekomfort ohne Musik)?


----------



## Ratibor (6. Februar 2013)

Ich war heute nochmal im hifi im hinterhof und habe noch 3 verschiedene hifi man hörer probiert welche viel besser zu mir passen. Sie sind angenehmer aber leider trotzdem nicht perfekt zumindest nicht für meine ohren welche seltsamerweise extrem sensibel sind... der hifi man für 1000 euro war dann schon eher etwas das man als "angenehmes musik hören" bezeichnen kann, aber 100% perfekt war auch dieser für mich nicht. Der Hifi man 400 und 500 saßen auch noch auf meinem kopf welche ich auch sehr gut fand aber der für 1000 euro (hifi man 600? ich weiß es nicht mehr^^...) war sehr viel angenehmer. Laut hifi im hinterhof sind die sennheiser noch härter im ton und sollten somit auch nicht für meine ohren geeignet sein. Wie ich nun gemerkt habe wird es wohl nichts unter 1000 euro geben was nicht meinen ohren schmerzt oder unangenehm ist. Übrigens habe ich die gestern gekaufte asus xonar essence wieder zurückgegeben da sie mit standartreiber nahezu identisch klingt wie die phoebus mit standartreiber bloß einen tacken spritziger... wenn ich dann aber bei der phoebus den dolby home theater oder wie genau der heißt anschalte finde ich die phoebus um längen besser vorallem beim spielen... die xonar hat ja leider nur den standartreiber und zum spielen ist mir das viel zu langweilig und auch bei musik ist sie im gegensatz zur phoebus mit eingeschaltetem dolby home theater eher langweilig... beethovens sinfonien z.b. haben einfach kaum tiefe und dramatik mit der xonar und über metal will ich garnicht erst anfangen^^... Ich werde jetzt noch ein weniger suchen und z.b. noch ultrasone kopfhörer probieren und wenn ich nichts passendes finde werde ich mir wahrscheinlich einen hifi man kaufen. 

grüße 

EDIT: @ Research  Die töne schmerzen vorallem die höhen. Nach paar minuten fühlt es sich an als würde der schlagzeugen mit seinen schlagstöcken auf mein trommelfeld einhauen xD...


----------



## Robonator (6. Februar 2013)

> EDIT: @ Research Die töne schmerzen vorallem die höhen. Nach paar minuten fühlt es sich an als würde der schlagzeugen mit seinen schlagstöcken auf mein trommelfeld einhauen xD...


Sicher das du nicht ZU laut hörst? Meine DT990 sind noch angenehmer als meine Superlux HD681 was das angeht


----------



## To4sty (6. Februar 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Sicher das du nicht ZU laut hörst? Meine DT990 sind noch angenehmer als meine Superlux HD681 was das angeht



Also Ich kann jetzt nicht für ihn reden, aber das Gehör kann sich bei verschieden Menschen extrem unterscheiden. Bei mir zum Beispiel ist nur das rechte Ohr betroffen. Es war schon immer etwas empfindlicher, aber nun hab ich dort einen Tinitus und hohe Töne können ganz schnell weh tun. Das ist übrigens nicht durch zulaute Musik entstanden. Eigentlich sollte es dem Ohr gut gehen(Laut viel zahl von Untersuchungen)


----------



## Berky (6. Februar 2013)

@ Radibor. Ich möchte in dieser Stelle sagen das die Höhen nach dem einspielen zurück gehen und nicht mehr spitz klingen, das gesammt Klangbild wird so sozusagen in die Reihe gerückt, als Faustregel gillt 200h.
Bestes Beispiel für mich war die AKG Q701, ich hab mich natürlich vorher in Netz vorher informiert und oft gelesen, das sich der Klang bei diesen Kopfhörern nach dem einspielen erheblich verändert und so war es auch.
Ich bin in ein Laden probehören, beim Kopfhörer lief den ganzen Tag Musik während der Öffnungszeiten, ich hab ich aufgesetzt und sie klang für mich sofot richtig in meinen Ohren und war total begeistert vom Klang. Dann gekauft, natürlich neue in ungeöffneter Verpackung, zu Hause eingesteckt und erstmal geschockt, mir tat es in Ohren weh, die höhen haben immens über das Ziel hinausgeschossen und musste den Hörer wieder abnehmen. Musik geniessen konnte ich erst ab 200h einspielen, ich hab sie einfach die ganze wochen über rumtrödeln lassen, nun klingen sie genau so wie ich sie im Laden gehört habe.

Das AKG Model ist vielleicht eine grosse Ausnahme unter den Kopfhörern, die beim einspielen sich der Klang sich so verändert. Falls dir ein Kopfhörer nicht zu sehr spitz klingt und der rest dir passt, könnte es nach dem einspielen vielleicht der richtige Kopfhörer für dich sein. Du könntest ja eine Kaufen und später nach 2 oder 4 wochen, je nachdem wie es der Laden es vorschreibt, sie wieder zurück geben, in dieser Zeit hättest du genug Zeit um sie einzuspielen. Wenn du so emfindliche Ohren hast bin ich sicher das du den Unterschied sofort raushören wirst


----------



## Ratibor (6. Februar 2013)

Beide ohren sind bei mir seit c.a. einem jahr extrem überempfindlich. Ich habe schon immer eine sehr sensible wahrnehmung gehabt aber meine ohren waren früher nicht ganz so sensibel wie sie es jetzt sind. Ich habe auch auf beiden ohren ganz leichte ähm tinituse? Ich hoffe das ist die mehrzahl auch wenn ich es bezweifle xD... Das problem ist natürlich nun dass man bei solchen ohren erstens noch teurere kopfhörer braucht als 1000 euro teile wie ich heute gemerkt habe und auch einen sehr hochwertigen verstärker... die asus phoebus oder essence bringt mich wohl auch nicht sehr weit. Ich habe aber ehrlich gesagt momentan keine lust so viel geld auszugeben auch 500-700 möchte ich eigentlich aus prinzip schon nicht kaufen und alles was über 1000 euro kostet kann mich einfach nicht zufrieden stellen (wegen dem preis). Das geld habe ich zwar aber spühren werde ich es trotzdem und das möchte ich eigentlich nicht... zumindest noch nicht. Ich werde noch ein paar kopfhörer probieren aber ich habe das gefühl dass es kaum bis keine kopfhörer unter 500 euro gibt welche mich zufrieden stellen und gleichzeitig nicht unangenehm für die ohren sind. Der DT990 ist wirklich ein toller hörer und der HFI MAN 400 auch aber keiner der hörer ist wirklich 100 prozentig kompatibel mit meinen ohren.  Womöglich werde ich mir sogar ein high end gaming headset kaufen müssen denn diese scheinen ja eher auf bässe als auf höhen zu setzen zumindest ist mein momentanes gaming headset um einiges angenehmer als alle kh die ich gestern und heute probiert habe. Hifi qualität kann man von denen natürlich nicht erwarten aber ich wäre vorerst zufreiden wenn ich musik und spiele genießen könnte ohne mich zu quälen.

grüße 

@ Sananelan danke aber das sind im hifi im hinterhof natürlich alles schon längst eingespielte kopfhörer die man dort zum testen bekommt weshalb das leider nicht der grund für mein problem ist.  Übrigens hat der verkäufer mir noch etwas über ein bestimmtes AKG modell erzählt welches er bald testen wird und ich dann auch ausprobieren kann falls er es in sein sortiment aufnehmen wird. Dieses modell könnte laut verkäufer zu mir passen.


----------



## Berky (6. Februar 2013)

Und was ist mit dem Sennheiser Modellen?


----------



## soth (6. Februar 2013)

Bei Audioequipment geht man meistens Kompromisse ein.
So wie sich das  für mich anhört, kommst du tatsächlich nur mit den Höhen nicht zurecht,  deshalb würde ich einfach mal nach bassbetonteren Modellen "Ausschau  halten".
Der Ultrasone Pro 750, denn ich dir empfohlen habe dürfte dich in dieser Hinsicht auch nicht zufrieden stellen.
Den Sennheiser würde ich übrigens trotzdem mal eine Chance geben...

Was für ein AKG Modell ist das denn?


Achja:
Der Tinnitus (Singular Nominativ)
Die Tinnitus (Plural Nominativ)

Deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache


----------



## N8Mensch2 (6. Februar 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> Laut hifi im hinterhof sind die sennheiser noch härter im ton und sollten somit auch nicht für meine ohren geeignet sein.


Das würde ich vielleicht auch sagen, wenn ich keine Sennheiser Hörer(bzw. den 650) im Sortiment hätte  


@990
Dem KH wird nicht umsonst eine Badewannenabstimmung zugeschrieben. |Angehobener Bass \__ normale Mitten__/ angehobene Höhen|. Auch ist in dem ein oder anderem User-Bericht zu lesen, dass die 990er ihnen im Hochton zu spitz sind(sein können - bei entsprechender Lautstärke, je nach Lied und Soundqualität). Falls das stört, ist leiser hören eine Möglichkeit, aber der Mittelton wird dann auch leiser und der Bass kann nicht ausgefahren werden. Trotzdem habe ich mit dem 990 auch viel Spaß, weil er interessante, hohe Töne in den Vordergrund bringt, die sonst eher zurückhalten agieren. Und wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, sind die Ohren recht unterschiedlich und man kann sich mehr oder weniger oder gar nicht gestört fühlen.
 Einspielen ok, aber die grundlegende Abstimmung wird sich nicht verändern.
Hier mal drei Hörer im Klangbild(Beyer, Denon, Philips):
DT990pro | dt990pro, offtopic | hifi-forum.de Bildergalerie
D5000 | d5000, offtopic | hifi-forum.de Bildergalerie
X1 | offtopic, x1 | hifi-forum.de Bildergalerie

Der 990 haut schon gut was in den Höhen raus(5-20k)  . In dem Bereich kann aber auch bei Bedarf per EQ angesetzt werden. Andererseits sind zum Orten in Spielen hohe Töne nicht verkehrt


----------



## Ratibor (6. Februar 2013)

@Soth Deutsche Sprache allerdings sehr schwer für nix deutsche   welches akg es ist weiß ich leider nicht mehr... ich weiß nur noch dass er gesagt hat nicht die standart modelle oder so... .__." 

@N8Mensch2  ich habe nicht nur mit dem 990er probleme gehabt sondern mit eigentlich jedem kh den ich ausprobiert habe bis auf den hier HiFi im Hinterhof | Audez'e LCD-2 | online kaufen aber selbst der hat noch gaaanz bisschen probleme gemacht.


----------



## Berky (6. Februar 2013)

Ok das habe ich überlesen. Ich hab schon etliche Reviews Sennheiser HD650 VS BeyerXX VS AKGXX gelesehen, jeder sagt der der Sennheiser der angenehmere Höhrer ist, vor allem und wegen das der Hochton nicht nicht spitz klingt. Ich hatte den HD650 auch mal auf dem Kopf, ist schon etwas lange her aber habe ihn auch nicht mit anstengenden Höhen in Errinerung.
Ich würde ihn auch unbedingt als probehören empfehlen.


----------



## Ratibor (6. Februar 2013)

ok dann werde ich den einfach mal noch ausprobieren. Bei den hifi man hörern ist ja dieser magnetostatischer Flachmembran-Schallwandler welcher dazu führt (laut mitarbeiter) dass musik hören angenehmer wird was tatsächlich mit allen 3 hifi man hörern bei mir der fall war. Er sagte ich solle mal noch nach anderen firmen mit dieser technologiere suchen. Den 650 werde ich dann mal womöglich morgen bei cyberport oder saturn testen aber ich hoffe dass er mir nicht zu langweilig klingt denn wie gesagt möchte ich den hörer auch zum spielen nutzen. 

grüße


----------



## N8Mensch2 (6. Februar 2013)

Sehr teure Kh wollen bzw. sollen eigentlich möglichst neutral klingen. Das war gerade auch Thema im Hifi-Forum: Wenn alle teuren Hörer perfekt wären, würden sie alle gleich klingen. Klingen sie aber nicht.
Genau wie bei den günstigeren Hörern gibt es in allen Bereichen Unterschiede.
Erst wolltest du 300 € KH, dann wieder 30 € Headset und jetzt 1.000 Euro KH?  Gerade der Audeze LCD-2 verlangt warscheinlich nicht den günstigsten Kopfhörerverstärker, um ausgespielt zu werden  . 

Deine Soundkarte sollte einen Equalizer bieten, der kann bei Bedarf auch zum Zug kommen. Von daher würde ich mich persönlich nochmal an günstigeren Hörern wie z.B.: 650 versuchen. Die HifiMans sind sicher auch sehr gut.


----------



## Ratibor (6. Februar 2013)

Ja ich werde auf jeden am EQ herumspielen müssen auch wenn ich ein anfänger in dem bereich bin. Ich werde den sennheiser 650 noch probieren und dann wenn er nicht der richtige sein sollte den Hifi Man 400 mitnehmen und ihn zuhause mal richtig testen. Naja ... was heißt ich will 1.000 euro kh... eigentlich ja eben nicht nur zwingen mich meine ohren ja dazu mir solche zu kaufen... xD Ich hoffe sehr dass ich das mit dem EQ so hinbekomme, dass ich musik auch auf einem hifi man 400 genießen kann womöglich sogar mit einem dt990.


----------



## Research (7. Februar 2013)

Mal aus meiner E-Mail von Beyerdynamics:



> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage und Ihr Interesse an  unseren Kopfhörern. Zu den Klangunterschieden von DT 770 PRO und  CUSTOM ONE PRO:
> 
> Der DT 770 PRO hat eine deutliche Bass-  und Höhenanhebung. Der CUSTOM ONE PRO hat dagegen nur eine leichte  Höhenanhebung, klingt daher "weicher", und der Bass ist in vier Stufen  einstellbar: linear, leicht angehoben, deutlich angehoben (ähnlich  DT 770 PRO) und stark angehoben. Den Klang des  CUSTOM ONE PRO können Sie dadurch Ihrem persönlichen Hörgeschmack  anpassen.
> 
> Für Rückfragen stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur  Verfügung.​


Schick denen mal eine Mail (Webteam@beyerdynamic.de).

Und meine persönliche Empfehlung, such bitte eine Ohrenarzt (HNO) auf.


----------



## Ratibor (7. Februar 2013)

Ja der custom one ist in der tat sehr viel angenehmer für die ohren als der 770. Der 770 hat mich überhaupt nicht gefallen... Der custom one ist zwar jetzt auch nicht der burner was z.b. daran liegen könnte dass er geschlossen ist, aber schlecht ist er nicht. Ich überlege momentan eh mir einen hörer für musik und einen für spiele zu kaufen... der custom one könnte womöglich der passende hörer für spielen sein.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (7. Februar 2013)

Falls Cybersport oder Saturn neben 650 auch den Philips X1 da haben, teste den ebenfalls mal, kann ja nicht schaden. Der ist bzgl. Höhen sehr angenehm und weniger gute Aufnahmen klingen auch ok.


----------



## Ratibor (7. Februar 2013)

Werde ich machen.


----------

